
O'Reilly Media stops selling individual books - chx
I just got this -- I think this is terrible news because I doubt any other retailer has the entire, DRM free selection of O&#x27;Reilly:<p>Things are changing at the O&#x27;Reilly online shop—as of today, we are no longer selling individual books and videos via shop.oreilly.com. Of course, we&#x27;ll continue to publish books and videos on the topics you need to know, like data science, product management, and leadership—and you&#x27;ll still be able to buy them at Amazon and other retailers. And these important things about your O&#x27;Reilly account are staying exactly the same:<p>* You&#x27;ll still have access to every ebook and video listed in &quot;Your Products&quot; on your O&#x27;Reilly account page.<p>* We&#x27;ll alert you when those products are updated, and you can download the revised version from the &quot;Your Products&quot; page.<p>* You can still send the O&#x27;Reilly ebooks you&#x27;ve purchased to Dropbox and&#x2F;or Google Drive.
======
dcw303
I just got this via email and I'm very disappointed too.

DRM issues aside, Kindle is still terrible for tech books. Code samples, data
tables, etc. They all look crummy. The pdf ebooks from the Oreilly store had
far superior formatting.

~~~
ballenf
For sure. I was surprised to end up using iBooks for coding books. Had assumed
Kindle would be better, but they weren't for a few key reasons.

This isn't just one seller leaving the field, it means that there will be no
more DRM-free (legit) versions of a wide swath of development books.

A sad day.

